# Bacon Onion Cheesecake



## kansasgirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Bacon Onion Cheesecake 
2/3 c Stone-ground wheat cracker crumbs (Wheat thins work well) 
1/3 c Walnuts, finely chopped, toasted 
2 tb Butter, softened 
8 slices Bacon, cooked, crumbled, drippings reserved 
1/2 c Onion, chopped 
1 tb Bacon drippings 
24 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3 Eggs, beaten 
1/2 ts Cayenne pepper 
1/4 ts Garlic powder 
Parsley sprigs 
Shredded carrot 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Combine cracker crumbs, walnuts & butter until well blended. Press crumbs evenly on bottom of springform pan. Bake crust for 10 minutes. Cool on rack. 
2.Saute onion in reserved drippings until tender and set aside. 
3.Beat cream cheese until smooth. Gradually add eggs, garlic powder & cayenne. Beat until smooth. Stir in bacon and onions. 
4.Spoon mixture into pan. Spread with a knife to level. Bake for 45-60 minutes or until cheesecake is almost set but still slightly jiggly in the middle. Cool completely. Store in refrigerator covered with plastic wrap until serving. 
5.Before serving, allow cheesecake to rest to room temperature, Remove sides of pan. Garnish with circle of shredded carrot at the edge and parsley sprigs in the middle.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2004)

I am sooooo making this.  Sounds wonderful.


----------

